# Black Library Audio



## HRHallelujah (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello, folks.

Living here in America, I have a little conundrum trying tog get ahold of BL audio since they stopped accepting our cards and have yet to implement Paypal. That said, it has been quite difficult for me to get any audio dramas, since It seems Black Library will only allow their site to carry them.

Is there another way to get the audio dramas, or will I have to wait for BL to wise up and allow use of foreign cards and PayPal?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Wait, aren't stores allowed to sell audios anymore? That would explain why they disappeared at my local shop. Fortunately can't help you dude.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

what they like i thought it wouldnt be as good as the book


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have you tried contacting Black Libary about your payment options as i cant see any reason why they are not taking card payment via the website,what card are you trying to use?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

try the games workshop site, under the "books" section


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I order the audio dramas all the time from BL with my card and I live in the States. Not sure what problem you're having.


----------

